# Section mit Paragraphzeichen



## deluxe dirk (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie schaffe ich es, dass in meinem LaTeX-Dokument die Sections zwar nummeriert werden, vor der Zahl jedoch immer das Zeichen steht. Der Befehl für das Zeichen scheint \S zu ein, wie bekomme ich es vor die Nummerierung?

viele Grüße


dirk


----------



## deepthroat (17. August 2008)

Hi.

Versuch's mal so:
	
	
	



```
\renewcommand \thesection {\S\arabic{section}}
```
Gruß


----------

